# Metacam/aspirin question



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For a one-time use for pain, which is better, aspirin or metacam? Does metacam help much with a one-time dosing, or does it have to build in the system?


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I had to take Meloxicam for my knee, which is the 'human' equivalent, I believe. It didn't work unless I took it continuously, so for a one time or occasional use to control pain, I would suggest aspirin. If it's continual pain, the metacam might be better...

disclaimer: not a vet


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, that helps a lot


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

You're Welcome!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Lisa,
which dog is it for? i found meloxicam (people form) and also metacam used in a dog with neurological issues can make the problem worse........because it shuts off pain to the nerves etc, it also dulls motor reception.i saw this in Toby.......i used asprin with him.......
i would always try buffered asprin first before using the anti-inflammatorys.....unless your dealing with different issues...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

debbie, I now remember you mentioning something about this with Toby - probably a good reason not to use it in Indy.

This is for Max, I dunno, it's either his fistula or his knee, and he is in pain. I have the Metacam, but haven't wanted to use it - anything that can upset his stomach can flair the fistula, in addition to any other issues with it. I just gave him an aspirin, we'll see if that helps.

Did you give Toby a low dose aspirin, or a regular dosage one?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i started Toby with just a half of an adult buffered asprin just to make sure there was no tummy upset........i always give all those things about 20 minutes or so after a meal, and i also always give it with 1/2 slice of bread something else in the stomach to absorb things..........the 1/2 asprin was fine so i moved to a whole asprin w/bread....he never had any problems at all taking it that way........

yep, it was really scarey giving the metacam it totally effected his motor impulses...........


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would definitely do the aspirin VS the metacam but that is just me.I'm on an anti Metacam mission for my own reasons.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think if all possible the asprin is always the better choice....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's the weird thing....

It's *clear* that Max has inflammation just about everywhere, which is why we did a trial with oral cyclosporine (running out of options here). His third eyelids are the best indicator of the inflammation (and I guess his fistula too) - the eyelids will get beet red. The pannus meds don't touch it, antibiotics help. The cyclo didn't help much, the metacam did nothing for them. The only two things that have affected that inflammation are Rimadyl (after he had a tooth pulled) and aspirin.

Okay, so I am going to fiddle with the aspirin for a bit - a better alternative to all the others (what a trip if aspirin works better than cyclosporine for him). While I'm playing around with this, any thoughts on what is better - twice daily of a low dose aspirin, or once daily of a full dose aspirin? One is probably better for the chronic inflammation, but maybe harsher on the stomach?

eta: actually, if he wasn't allergic to beef, I could use my favorite cetyl myristoleate, that helps too, but I can only give him that about once a week. That's another thing that worked well.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would try 1/2 asprin twice a day around 20 minutes after a meal w/bread or something to coat. one whole asprin would be ok, but i am not sure one whole asprin twice a day would be to much.........at least he'd have the 1/2 asprin in his system steady giving twice a day....

Did you know that years ago thats how all the old time vets treated pannus with antibiotics.........weird,huh?

i wonder if giving probiotics would do anything for those issues...........it would balance things........i never thought to try it for the pannus, or chronic inflammation...........

Lisa, can has yucca done anything for him?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Right now a low dose aspirin is making a big difference in his eyes. It's only 81 mg compared to 325 mg or the regular dose. So I will try that twice a day for a little while and see what happens with his eyes and his fistula.

Max doesn't do well on regular probiotics, but he does great with a green drink (magma something or other) with primal defense mixed it, which is a soil organism probiotic. I've just had a hard time getting it to him between work and he gets antibiotics at each meal too. I really think this all comes down to some weird tick thing....have I said lately that I hate ticks?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

oh, the T word..............i think your probably right.........the nasty things.if the world was minus ticks and snakes i know i would be alot happier..........


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, you and me both!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

How does he do on Bromelain or Arnica? Not strong enough?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, not strong enough. Bromelain helps, but I can't give him more (loose stools). Arnica doesn't seem to get at this particular issue, whatever it is. Boswellin did help, but given a long enough time on any herbal, he is bound to develop an ear infection









Btw, Oregano oil is a big hit for everyone over here!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

did you ever try the yucca....great for inflammations and pain


----------

